
Why Software Careers Suck - drm237
http://discuss.joelonsoftware.com/default.asp?joel.3.581979
======
staunch
Most interesting comment in that thread:

 _I have the exact same story as the OP.

I lived and breathed Paul Graham's philosophy.

I even slept in a kitchen cabinet while working on reddit:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/33809408@N00/150538078/>

But eventually I fell in love with someone from work :-) and realized what I
was missing in my life:

<http://www.scribd.com/doc/73086/Cozy-Domesticity> _

\-- AaronSW

------
carpal
I don't think it is too hard to do both. Last night I got home from a night
out with friends at about 2:30 AM. I then wrote a blog post, wrote a little
code, compiled and fooled around with GIT before going to sleep at 5:00 AM.

Having a social life is pretty much the best counterbalance to a career in
software development. If you don't have one, you're doing it wrong.

~~~
akkartik
Necessary but not sufficient. I need side projects to feel sane, to spend time
thinking about programming stuff that I don't have to, at least once a week.
Based on last night it sounds like you're similar.

------
fauigerzigerk
So there's a 27 year old guy who was a COBOL expert 10 years ago (that's 1998
at age 17). He's frustrated with the corporate treadmill but never quit. And
now he feels let down by Paul Graham. Something's not quite logical about
this.

~~~
icky
I don't believe he was ever a COBOL expert, since COBOL is basically stripped-
down English with the added requirements of syntax, logic, and correct
spelling.

~~~
bayareaguy
Yes, I doubt he could ever get past the IDENTIFICATION DIVISION.

~~~
daniel-cussen
He's probably not a native speaker.

------
edw519
"...I used to put Bill Gate's picture on my wall..."

That explains it.

Maybe it you stopped worshipping bandits who bully the world into crappy
software, you'd give yourself a chance at doing something remarkable. Then
things wouldn't appear to "suck" as much.

------
staunch
> I had some courses in Psychotherapy, when I think about it, I realize more
> that most of people working in software industry have mental sickness, even
> if they don't admit it.

I know of at least one for sure.

------
boucher
Funniest comment:

"This is why you want to make sure to get laid in high school."

------
Hexstream
"You ask me, why do I continuo in this career then, I will tell you because of
money"

... Loser.

~~~
palish
Why? Saving enough money to last you the rest of your life (or at least a few
years) seems like a worthwhile goal.

~~~
Hexstream
Worthwhile goal indeed, but I think it's a terrible way to try to achieve it.
I'd opiniate that one will make much more money from a medium-paying job he's
fully passionate about than a high-paying one he doesn't like very much (in
the general case).

At the very least, you'll be much more happy in the former scenario. I think a
good strategy for making a lot of cash is pursuing strategies that are at
least moderately sustainable, and that won't result in a total waste if you
don't succeed to meet your expectations.

For example, I have a startup of my own, and I put long hours on it because I
enjoy it and learn a lot! Even if I don't ultimately succeed commercially,
I'll walk away from that experience with a net "profit"!

So, to answer your question, I think it's loser to pursue a career you don't
really enjoy just to have a shot at winning the "lottery".

------
reitzensteinm
\---- My advice for anyone in their 20th and 30th working in this career
is..MAKE MONEY, as much as you can, so you can quit as soon as you can,

\--- ... and all that bullshit Paul Graham writing about.

Hmmm...

